# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.447 released:  5th June, 2018

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SHA-1: 08E530B2D7C4C9C5DB818E0A1A2D7E7B620521C1
MD-5: A2555CF9F3C5594B88F6EF73C76B276C 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 General changes:
Introducing UFIBox firmware version 1.12 (CHIP prog bugfix)
Introducing [USB] Device Manager toolbox menu
Fixed virtualization bug in Windows 10 Build 16299  
Support changes: 
Over 6.8TB compressed files uploaded to the support servers
internal download manager improvements  *eMMC ToolBox changes:* 
- Option to resize filesystem when resizing userdata
Use  this on "non-empty" userdata, It will resize filesystem on-the-fly  according to userdata partition size without losing users data
- Spreadtrum support on factory image tab
Input file is "BMAConfig" file (SCXXXX.xml), can be found on the extracted pac file
BUGFIX: EXT_CSD with repartitioning write bug fixed
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements  *Android ToolBox changes:*
- Spreadtrum flashing and imei repair support
Spreadtrum device with eMMC storage is now supported for flashing, partial read, erase and write from the flash tab
Introduced in special task menu: 
Factory reset, Backup and Restore NV, Clear FRP Lock
Identify  or flashing spreadtrum devices requires "BMAConfig", fdl1 and fdl2  files which is part of the official firmware package(PAC, P5C or CPB  file)
- Extract support for CPB file version 2.0, 2.1
- Revised Xiaomi Reset Mi Account Lock task
Mostly support all Xiaomi devices on the market including MiUI 9 with Android 7.2 or later
Reset Mi Account Lock task will disable secure system service so Mi Cloud service will be completely disabled after operation
Restoring  firmware via flashing or OTA will re-enable the system service so  device will be re-locked when internet connection enabled
- Oppo secure imei repair support
Newer oppo devices come with secure(signed) imei
Currently supported device for now: Oppo A71
Before write imei, you have to patch secure imei from the flash tab, Special Task menu
- Added latest BROM version 7.1817.3.0 for latest MediaTek chipset(MT6783, MT6771) support
For some models, you may have to select correct DA file manually
- Added support for Qualcomm SDM630, SDM636, SDM640, SDM660, SDM670, SDM845 devices
- Support for Nokia devices (Qualcomm and MediaTek) with official nb0 firmware files
- Extract support for Nb0 file
- Cache handling on model loads
WARNING:  Do not rename "BRAND" and "MODEL" list to be different as at support  site, certain features might not working properly !!!
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements 
CHIP Prog changes:
BUGFIX: Fixed write bug on small SPI NAND and eeprom devices(UFIBox firmware upgrade required)
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements

----------

